# Why was the thread cloased?



## Satcomer (May 30, 2005)

I was wondering why this thread was closed? Did it violate board rules or something?


----------



## ksv (May 30, 2005)

It was quite boring anyway, wasn't it? I was quite annoyed by the reply notification emails from that thread because I never cared to unsubscribe


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2005)

It may have been boring to you, but not me. So does this board close threads just because the mods think they are boring? That is a piss poor policy in any book!


----------



## bobw (May 30, 2005)

Reopened.


----------



## Viro (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like that thread is closed again. And not only that, the Michael Jackson one is closed too. It really vexes me, how threads are closed. Did these threads violate board rules? Was there any inappropriate language/content?


----------



## bobw (Jun 16, 2005)

Reopened again.

Tree has been closing it.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep it was closed again! Well I guess Scott does not want my hundreds of donation dollars!


----------



## bobw (Jun 16, 2005)

Scott didn't close the thread. The thread starter, Tree closed it.


----------



## Viro (Jun 16, 2005)

I think it would save moderators and everyone tons of headaches if posters could only close threads after they had posted a reason . I don't mind threads closing, but at least a reason should be given so that people aren't kept wondering what happened.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2005)

Tree has mod rights? Oh man...


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2005)

I think it's because he started the thread that he can close it. he certainly has no mod rights ...


----------

